# مجموعة تصاميم متفرقة



## ابو بحـر (12 مايو 2011)

وجه درج منزلي 





لوحة مصب و فنجان على خلفية منقشة بحبات البن 





قطعة للدعاية




تصميم وجه ريغار




ايضا وجه ريغار مختلف





شعار شركة


----------



## abo_slaim (12 مايو 2011)

رائع يابو بحر والاروع الدلة العربية الاصيلة 

باذن الله راح "اتقهوى" عندك يوما من الايام من مثل هذي الدلة


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم*



abo_slaim قال:


> رائع يابو بحر والاروع الدلة العربية الاصيلة
> 
> باذن الله راح "اتقهوى" عندك يوما من الايام من مثل هذي الدلة


انت تنور اخي ابو سليم اهلا و سهلا بك 
و على فكرة جميع تصاميمي منفذة مية المية على خشب 
تحياتي لك اسعدني مرورك
و هذه صورة الدلة محفورة



و هذه صورة القرص 




و هذه صورة الريغار 



و الباقي بدور على صورهم لارفقها و يلي ما صورته لما يخلص قالبه بوضع الشكل النهائي بعد الصب


----------



## gergesfarouqasham (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

